# IE 24V SAI Block Off Plates In Stock and On Sale!



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2011)

*Only $54.99!* *Buy Here*

These plates allow the removal of the
entire secondary air injection / combi valve system, including the large
injection pump. This results in a much cleaner looking engine bay, as
well as less clutter and more room for you to get in there and wrench on
your ride. We CNC machine these plates from 6061 aluminum alloy to
ensure a perfect fit, and a beautiful looking piece! The installation is
completed with a new gasket, hose fitting, and stainless steel socket
head hardware.

Comes standard in red anodized finish.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2011)

:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2011)




----------



## jaso028 (Aug 12, 2007)

finally a picture installed... looks good!! 

will have to get one of these soon!

Vortex group buy???


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2011)

No group buy. These are already on sale and are normally $59.99 :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2011)

:beer:


----------



## jokers10 (Sep 11, 2011)

Does it come with solid instructions?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2011)

No but we are trying to put together a DIY however it is fairly simple.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2011)

:wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2011)

:beer:


----------



## gti_sean (Feb 14, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> No but we are trying to put together a DIY however it is fairly simple.


I can't wait for this DIY


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2011)

:laugh:


----------



## gti_sean (Feb 14, 2009)

I do paint and body work for a living, and I'm still learning how to do mechanical work. I just dont want to mess up my engine because of my lack of knowledge.

On a side note, will I still pass emmisions testing if I delete the SAI?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2011)

Friday! :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2011)

:laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2011)




----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2011)

:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2011)




----------



## [email protected] (Apr 4, 2012)

:wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 4, 2012)

:wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 4, 2012)

:thumbup: Happy Hump Day!! :wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2011)




----------



## [email protected] (Apr 4, 2012)

*Happy hump day!! :laugh:​*


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2011)

:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2011)

Extended Weekend!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 4, 2012)

_Happy Saturday!! :wave:_​


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 4, 2012)

eace:*Happy Memorial Day!*


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 4, 2012)

*Hows everyone's Wednesday going?? Who's coming to Wuste?? :thumbup::thumbup:​*


----------



## 03gleye (May 8, 2010)

dope


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 4, 2012)

*Bump Bump:wave:*


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2011)




----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2011)




----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2011)

*FV-QR*

:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 4, 2012)

​*Happy Hump Day Bump! *


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2011)




----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2011)




----------



## [email protected] (Apr 4, 2012)

*Bump Bump for Monday*


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 4, 2012)

*:wave: Morning bump!*


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 4, 2012)

*Bump Bump!*:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 4, 2012)

*:beer:Happy Hump Day Bump!:beer:*


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2011)

*Bump! :beer:​*


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 4, 2012)

*Happy Saturday Bump!!*


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 4, 2012)

*!!Saturday BUMP!!*


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 4, 2012)

*5% off Friday!! Now offering 5% off ANY order if placed before midnight on Saturday 8/4/2012. * 

Must place order with Hollywood either with a PM on Vortex OR email: [email protected] 

*Discount will not be given in the online store.*​


----------



## GreyBullet (Nov 10, 2007)

Very interested in cleaning up my engine bay! Is there a DIY available yet? 

Also, I will be in Denver in about 2 months. Do you have a on site store or is strictly online? 

Cheers :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 4, 2012)

GreyBullet said:


> Very interested in cleaning up my engine bay! Is there a DIY available yet?
> 
> Also, I will be in Denver in about 2 months. Do you have a on site store or is strictly online?
> 
> Cheers :beer:


 I am not sure about a DIY? Anybody that has bought one care to enlighten him? Also, we typically have them on location in stock as well as online.


----------



## GreyBullet (Nov 10, 2007)

I have found a DIY on vortex. However, I was leaning more towards if your company has one or instructions to properly install/use your product without throwing a cel. Thanks.


Cheers:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2011)

Well we still do not have a formal diy however a customer had submitted one and posted it up in this thread. To get rid of the codes without a flash you simply need to jump the pins on the connectors for the sensors that were removed with a 1/2watt 1k ohm resistor.


----------



## GreyBullet (Nov 10, 2007)

Thank you for the tips. What do you recommend to use for the 1/2watt 1k ohm resistor to jump the pins? Anything in particular? Thanks

Cheers :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2011)

You can just pick the resistors up at radio shack.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 4, 2012)

*Happy Friday Bump!*


----------



## GreyBullet (Nov 10, 2007)

Thanks 

:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 4, 2012)

_Looking for feedback, 

If you got to decide a special for Bluewater Performance to run- 
what would it be?? 

Looking for creative ideas. 

Happy Friday Everyone!!_


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 4, 2012)

Happy Friday Bump Everyone!!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## gti_sean (Feb 14, 2009)

:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 4, 2012)

Happy Monday!:wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 4, 2012)

*Happy weekend Bump!! :beer::beer:*


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 4, 2012)

*Happy Hump Day :thumbup:*


----------



## N/AVR6 (Oct 30, 2012)

*bluewater block off kit help*

New to VW. Does this kit eliminate the need for the sai pump. Doesnt the car need this system to function.someone please educate me. I have a 03 gti 24v vr6 bone stock. Whait does the said pump do. I am in the process of a complete engine overhaul due a nasty overheating.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 4, 2012)

Happy Friday Everyone! 

Be sure to check out our website 
www.bwperformance.com 
And Like us on Facebook 

:beer::beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 4, 2012)

:wave:Happy Friday Bump Everyone!! :wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 4, 2012)

Happy Hump Day Everyone!
:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 4, 2012)

Happy Monday Bump!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 4, 2012)

Happy Saturday Everyone! :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 4, 2012)

Happy Hump day BUMP!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 4, 2012)

Happy Friday Bump


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 4, 2012)

Happy Hump Day!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 4, 2012)

Happy Monday Bump Everyone


----------

